# 5wks 2 days pregnant



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello there, so I am driving myself mad! Had a BFP on the 14th feb!
Had pulling pains leading up to test date and for a good few days after. Now nothing-don't feel anything at all! Panicking that all is not well. With my DD I had very sore breasts but nothing this time! 
Is it normal to just feel nothing? 


Thanking you 

Olivia


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Olivia 

Yes it can be completely normal. Each pregnancy is different. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you for taking the time to reply to me kaz 😄


----------

